# L15 pleco



## stuby (Jun 14, 2010)

Doing some water changes tonight and found a wiggler out of the cave. This is there first spawn and couldn't be happier to see they have bred. I actualy thinik they are L211's instead of L15's but that is ok...

Here's a pic of one of the adults...I'll add pics of the fry when they are bigger.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I love plecos. this one is very nice.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that looks like the male..plecos are awesome fish


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

The other night we were watching Les Strous on TV. He's a naturalist. He was in the Amazon with a tribe of natives. They took him down to a river where they catch fish for there dinner. Well I almost fell out of my chair when I saw what they had in there nets. They were full of Plecos! They showed them frying them up over an open fire and eating them.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Nice plec. I think they are awesome too


----------

